# gestire quantità del processore in fase di compilazione

## manang

salve, esiste un modo per poter gestire l'uso del processore durante la compilazione?

vorrei che la compilazione si "prendesse" tutto il processore solo se il sistema non sta facendo altro.

spero di essere stato chiaro

grazie

angelo

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:  :Question:  :Question:  :Question:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## manang

non sono stato chiaro...come doso il processore tra i vari processi?grazie

voglio compilare in background

----------

## .:deadhead:.

informati sul comando 

```
nice
```

 sotto *nix e poi guarda nel file di esempio del make.conf, make.conf.$qualcosa si dovrebbe chiamare, ci dovrebbe essere un'opzione relativa al nice sempre. 

Altrimenti compila di notte e vadaviaiciapett...

----------

## Kernel78

 */etc/make.conf.example wrote:*   

> # PORTAGE_NICENESS provides a default increment to emerge's niceness level.
> 
> #     Note: This is an increment. Running emerge in a niced environment will
> 
> #     reduce it further. Default is unset.
> ...

 

----------

## riverdragon

E comunque djinnz si diverte a mettere degli emoticon che in realtà sono dei link, dacci un'occhiata.   :Smile: 

----------

## manang

forte:) grazie mille a tutti...

[ot]notavo il link alla pubblicità della vigorsol...dici che se digito emerge vigorsol comincia a fare così anche il mio pc?[/ot]

----------

## djinnZ

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> E comunque djinnz si diverte a mettere degli emoticon che in realtà sono dei link, dacci un'occhiata.

 In segno di lutto per il risultato elettorale dello gnomo pelato dovrei astenermi per qualche giorno, mentre per la gioia della sconfitta del mortadella, del cicoria, del fausto e compagni dovrei festeggiare.

Combattuto tra le due opzioni ho pensato di esprimermi a gesti nella realtà e per emoticons e link sul forum.

E poi di quando in quando mi potrò pure divertire?  :Twisted Evil: 

traduzione (incattivita):

 :Shocked:  - ma tu guarda questo...

 :Question:  - forse con nice, mai letto il manuale? ... RTFM

 :Question:  - anche se portage prevede qualcosa... ri-RTFM

 :Question:  - ovviamente, hai provato una ricerca?! Mi sa di no, UTFG (per inciso a me è dal settimo link che le cose si fanno interessanti)

 :Wink:  - va, ti rispondo lo stesso prova verynice che è in portage

 :Wink:  - oppure prova and

 :Twisted Evil:  - risata satanica e link in tema del genere attento a non fare stà fine ma anche perché bastardodentro lo sono

 :Twisted Evil:  - ecco perchè

 :Twisted Evil: 

Dicesi estremizzazione della sintesi, ed il tutto senza stuprare la lingua italiana.  :Mr. Green: 

@manang: In ogni caso se ne è già parlato, primo non serve a nulla, se il computer non è impegnato è inutile che l'unico processo attivo abbia priorità massima, secondo per personalizzare opportunamente verynice o and diventi vecchio, tutto per guadagnare una manciata di minuti quando affronti i pachidermi (ooo, kde/gnome monolitico, firefox, gtk+wxgtk e simili).

Se vuoi velocizzare effettivamente la compilazione in background limita la verbosità di emerge.

Oppure non ho capito un cavolo di quel che vuoi ergo... solita prece per la nostra vituperata lingua madre, ovvero spiegati meglio.

----------

## manang

nulla, siccome compilo kde4 svn, allora capita che non posso vedere nemmeno un video su youtube perchè le risorse sono prese dal processo di compilazione...

in pratica non è per guadagnare tempo, anzi, in questo modo dovrei allungarlo....vorrei che il mio computer sia "multitask" anche quando compila...nel senso che posso usarlo senza troppi problemi di rallentamento per mezzo della compilazione

grazie

----------

## djinnZ

Creati due configurazioni alternative di verynice, una con il gcc, moc e quant'altro, a bassa priorità ed una con il gcc ad alta priorità ed imposta il portage_niceness basso, quando lasci il computer a lavorare cambi profilo e se la vede lui.

Altre soluzioni non ne ho.

----------

